# Sunshine #4 vs Fox Farm Ocean forest



## Da Kine 420 (Feb 6, 2009)

First off, thanks ahead of time for you time and information.

I have been using Fox Farm Ocean Forest and I am relatively new to this and it seems to me that FF burns my clones a bit. now i noticed one plant seemed to burn more than the other and none have had any nutes. I mix it with FF light warrior about a 75/25 mix and place screening in the bottom of the pot and then a little perlite on the bottom and then the soil.

Now I think I remeber Sunshine #4 getting rave reviews and I need to buy some new soil to plant the remaing 8 clones. 

Should I get Sunshine #4 or stick with FF?

I am thinking get the sunshine and report the diffences to rollitup!

do I need to cut Sunshine with anything?


----------



## justsaymint (Feb 6, 2009)

cut it with some perlite for sure i just got some and the drainage wasnt great by it self


----------



## joshkrauss (Feb 8, 2009)

ive never used the fox farm but i do use sunshine mix #4 and i love it. ya it doesnt drain as well as i like so like he said above add a little perilite and you should be good.


----------



## vapedg13 (Feb 8, 2009)

I been using sunshine for years #4 or #2 from start to flower http://www.sungro.com/products_displayProProduct.php?product_id=139&brand_id=3

Try using Greenleaves Ferilizers...has 3 formulas.... Grow Juice for Veg....Bloom juice for Flower ......boost juice add vitamin b

The reason I suggest this fert...its the only fert that when addded to water will tell you the ph of the water by color Grow Juice is pH buffered to correct most pH problems and has a unique visual color indicator for instant pH assessment. http://www.ask.com/bar?q=greenleaves+grow+juice&page=1&qsrc=0&zoom=&ab=1&u=http://www.hydroasis.com/hy/productdetail.aspx?id=306&product=esu-green-leaves-grow-juice-1-quart




> greenleaves products contains a color coded pH monitor which yields acidic pH (6.0-6.5) when mixed with distilled or tap water. The applicable color scale and corresponding pH are as follows: yellow PH 6.0-6.7; orange PH 6.8-7.8; purple: greater than 7.8.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Feb 9, 2009)

what mix of sunshine #4 and perlite should I acquire?


----------



## joshkrauss (Feb 10, 2009)

Da Kine 420 said:


> what mix of sunshine #4 and perlite should I acquire?


 

in my opinion you dont need to add too much perilite id say like 80% sunshine mix and 20% perilite. thats just me tho im sure theres plenty of people that have used sunshine mix with a lot more expierence than i, but thats what i use during veg and flower with the addition of some advanced nutrients and it seems to do the job


----------

